# Stalker



## dixit8611 (Nov 26, 2008)

can anyone tell me how to survive in radioactive areas in stalker???????


----------



## Faun (Nov 26, 2008)

use anti rad pills, and get a better anomaly protection suit, equip radiation canceling artifacts. Sometimes a little vodka too can tone down radiation levels. There are yellow medkits which reduces radiation too.

SEVA suit has best radiation protection.


----------



## dixit8611 (Nov 27, 2008)

frm where i can i get this SEVA suit????????


----------



## Faun (Nov 27, 2008)

Which game ? is it shadow of chernobyl or clear sky ?
For shadow of chernobyl - you will get it from Sakharov in Yantar. 
In Clear Sky - If you join stalkers and then eliminate the bandit base, you get one as a reward from the stalker trader.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Nov 28, 2008)

Answer this too please, since the starting of the game I've been lugging around 2 pen drives, the blue ones, that contain some weapon upgrade info. What to do with them?
Also i killed everyone at Bandit's Base 10 times by now (and we are growing exceedingly efficient at it- Matrix Reloaded) but the thing is Bandits keep coming back and also the base keeps getting populated back again. What to do?


----------



## arijit_2404 (Nov 28, 2008)

In every faction there is one technician who can do all the upgrades for your weapons, armors etc. They will need those pen drives for upgrade info to make an upgrade available to you.
Some times you may have to wait longer.
When I played Clear Sky, I even had two unused pen drives after finishing the final quest.


----------



## Faun (Nov 28, 2008)

Plasma_Snake said:


> Answer this too please, since the starting of the game I've been lugging around 2 pen drives, the blue ones, that contain some weapon upgrade info. What to do with them?
> Also i killed everyone at Bandit's Base 10 times by now (and we are growing exceedingly efficient at it- Matrix Reloaded) but the thing is Bandits keep coming back and also the base keeps getting populated back again. What to do?


Hey I actually managed to eliminate bandit base permanently. The bandit count reached to zero, yes you read it right.

Though it's a little tricky to do it, before that I cleared Bandit base two times alone but none of the stalker backup came to capture it.

Later one day I saw some of the stalker going to ambush bandit base from Flea Market. I just got in time and killed all the bandits so that atleast one of the stalker survives to capture it. And yes this time the base is captured by stalkers and we have won the faction war.

If you want save file then tell me, I have it (habit of saving games at crucial moments).


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Nov 28, 2008)

Thanx for the info. I think I'll do it in my own sweet time. Now just need to offload those fuggin' Pen Drives


----------



## Faun (Nov 28, 2008)

as you wish ;p


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Nov 28, 2008)

Please tell me one thing more. if we join a faction, can we leave it later on? If yes then how?


----------



## Faun (Nov 28, 2008)

yes you can leave any a faction at any time but remember do not shoot duty guys or freedom guys or stalker as you will not be later able to join them if you have killed them many.

I first joined stalkers then switched to freedom (but didn't actually shoot many duty guys) and then again joined stalker and later switched to duty (again refrained from shooting freedom guys). Lastly went back to stalkers and completed the game.

As far as I tell you, bandits can be joined too but shoot them anyway. As they don't have anything but a sh!tty crow shooting game in their base


----------



## arijit_2404 (Nov 28, 2008)

If you join bandit, then Freedom (or Duty?, forgot ) will become your enemy automagically.


----------



## dixit8611 (Nov 28, 2008)

I am still in trouble,  currently playing shadow of chernobyl and in red forest struggling to survive in radiation. Can anyone tell me where to find suitable artifacts to avoid radiation ?????????? where is dis "yanter"???????/ plz help.........


----------



## Faun (Nov 28, 2008)

lol you reached for Red Forest without going first to Yantar ?

The path to Yantar is from the railyard in Rostok.

See this map for locations of important things, but beware there are spoilers too.
*www.webalice.it/requena/game/stalker/images/Map_Zone-big.jpg


----------



## dixit8611 (Nov 28, 2008)

thanks for ur help plz tell me one more thing..... how to get out of lab x18 after getting documents coz the door is locked??????????


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Nov 28, 2008)

I joined Duty, got all the good stuff they had to offer, now how to un-join them so that I can leech Freedom too.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 28, 2008)

Plasma_Snake said:


> I joined Duty, got all the good stuff they had to offer, now how to un-join them so that I can leech Freedom too.



Join the STAKERs... BTW, the stuff they gave was useless to me as I had it already!



T159 said:


> Hey I actually managed to eliminate bandit base permanently. The bandit count reached to zero, yes you read it right.
> 
> Though it's a little tricky to do it, before that I cleared Bandit base two times alone but none of the stalker backup came to capture it.
> 
> ...



I tried killing all the bandits in the base. 2 guys were left who locked themselves inside the main building of the base and closed the doors. Fukking cowards .


----------



## Faun (Nov 28, 2008)

^^AI is frikkin amazing, knows that they can't pawn you with all that gear


----------



## dixit8611 (Nov 28, 2008)

dixit8611 said:


> thanks for ur help plz tell me one more thing..... how to get out of lab x18 after getting documents coz the door is locked??????????


???????


----------



## Faun (Nov 28, 2008)

^^
***POSSIBLE SPOILERS***
you have to kill the pyrogeist, the one who attacks by originating fire from air. Do not shoot the fire, its worthless. He is almost invisible. 

It looks like a faint spark only and is invisible . Just shoot him and the door should unlock after he dies.
***SPOILERS END***


----------



## dixit8611 (Nov 28, 2008)

Thanksssssssssssss for ur help.............


----------

